# Generator Bearing Grease?



## SpringerPop (May 25, 2014)

Hi guys, brand new Power Equipment Forum member here. I am not new to forums, and know my way around vBulletin pretty well, just new here.

I have already used the search function to attempt to find my answer and it turned up nothing, so I feel I can ask this:

What grease should I be using for re-lubing the B-1212 bearing in the plastic end-bell of my Coleman Powermate 5000. 

Seeing's how it is a plastic end-bell, and the replacements are scarcely available, I want to keep this one well-lubed and operational. I have a couple of the grease seals and a replacement bearing, just to have on hand in case something doesn't look right when I'm in there re-lubing it.

I have two different trains of thought:

One, clean it thoroughly and re-pack with a high-quality lithium-complex NLGI-2 grease (Delo Greases EP is what I use a lot of on other things), or

Two, use a good-quality polyurea-base grease used for motor bearings, like Mobil's Polyrex EM (also NLGI-2).

Are there any specific recommendations for the grease to lube the "tail-shaft bearing"? I couldn't find anything here at all.

Thanks in advance!

Pop


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd go with the polyurea grease, Chevron SRI for example. The problem with most greases is that it migrates. 

Don't overdue it.

The bearing is probably "lubed for life" at the factory. Of course it's life is a lot longer than what they probably intended it to be.


----------

